# Plant ID



## JiuJitsu (Oct 10, 2016)

I stocked up on fish shrimp and plants from April's on the weekend, but I never caught the name of one of the plants. Does anyone have an idea of what this is?

Thanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hygrophila Polysperma


----------



## JiuJitsu (Oct 10, 2016)

Reckon said:


> Hygrophila Polysperma


Amazing. Thanks so much.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Gotta love hygros!


----------

